
Effects of the Scale Invariance of the Empty Space: The Fall of Dark Matter? - mazsa
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4357/aa92cc/meta
======
mazsa
Text: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.11425](https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.11425) ,
cf. [https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.00697](https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.00697)

